
No. 1 utility in Apple's App Store steals browser history, sends to China - mjfern
https://out.reddit.com/t3_9dxz4s?url=https%3A%2F%2F9to5mac.com%2F2018%2F09%2F07%2Fadware-doctor%2F&token=AQAAtUOTW3nW-2hm26Bw4UTvSnXYsBOAwn4BVgo57IYPSRhcCT4s&app_name=reddit.com
======
tommymachine
Title should say "Mac App Store".

------
vectorEQ
nothing is free. either pay to be lazy, or get educated. the middle way will
just get u bummed

